# Trouble with Directx 10



## xAtlas (Jul 29, 2011)

When trying to install a redist for a game i was going to play, this error comes up: "An internal system error occured. Please refer to DXERROR.log and Directx.log in your Windows folder to determine the problem"

This is my DXError.log: 


```
--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 19:29:56] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:22:19] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dxupdate(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[06/30/11 21:56:06] module: dsetup32(Sep  4 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 16:56:55] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:05:57] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:06:48] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:35] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:35] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:35] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:37] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:37] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:37] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:07:37] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:09:13] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:15:09] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:16:50] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:24] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:24] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:24] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:25] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:18:25] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:19:12] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:43:33] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:44:30] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:19] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:19] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:19] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:51:19] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 17:59:02] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:31] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:31] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:02:31] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:08:29] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:09:39] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:11:23] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:13:15] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:15:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:15:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:15:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:16:00] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:16:00] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:16:00] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:16:00] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:18:25] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:20:41] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:22:56] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:16] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:16] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:16] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:17] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:17] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:17] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:27:17] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:28:52] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 18:31:53] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:21] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:21] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:21] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:22] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:05:22] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:14:02] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:22:52] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:29:49] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 19:32:45] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:26] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:26] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:26] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:27] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:27] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:27] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:04:27] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:51] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:51] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:51] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:54] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:06:54] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:08:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:10:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:16:36] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:32] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:32] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:32] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:33] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:33] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:21:33] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:42] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:42] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:42] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:43] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:26:43] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:31:39] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2165, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5776, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5796, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:36:01] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:37:26] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2165, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5776, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5796, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:41:00] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:45:56] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:46:10] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:46:13] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:46:16] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:46:18] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 934, function: FindDXSetupWindow

    Failed API:		GetWindowText()
    Error:		(183) - Cannot create a file when that file already exists. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:25] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:26] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:26] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:26] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:47:26] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:50:20] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:44] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:44] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:44] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:52:44] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 20:53:36] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:20:45] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:43:46] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:50:22] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 21:58:48] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:08:31] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 1158, function: WinMain

    Failed API:		LoadLibrary()
    Error:		(126) - The specified module could not be found. 


--------------------
[07/28/11 22:08:31] module: DXSetup(Jun  2 2010), file: dxsetup.cpp, line: 649, function: LogNoDsetup

    Unable to find dsetup.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:09:13] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:21:18] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:30:54] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:43] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5763, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:44] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6624, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:44] module: dxupdate(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5783, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:44] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:32:44] module: dsetup32(Jun  2 2010), file: setup.cpp, line: 1723, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:04] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:04] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2165, function: ExecuteCab

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:04] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5776, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:05] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6637, function: CMDXInstall::Install

    Failed API:		InstallAssembly()
    Error:		(0x80070005) - Access is denied. 


    Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.dll.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:05] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5796, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:05] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/28/11 22:42:05] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.
```
I'd post my directx.log but its very long. If it's necessary, ill post it.
All help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click in the program you are installing and select "Run as Administrator" from the list.


----------

